# EI Maternity while living in UK



## Honeymum78 (Jan 24, 2013)

Hello, 

I'm a Canadian about to move over to the UK to be with my husband (together since March 2010; married December 30th, 2012). The company I work for wants to keep me on my Canadian contract and have me continue working for them from the UK when I move. 

I originally had pushed for them to change me to a UK contract, but I've just found out that I'm pregnant (over the moon, but a bit shocked as we weren't expecting this!). While we're happy to be expecting, the timing feels pretty horrible and I'm trying really hard not to stress about it. 

My question is if I stay on my Canadian contract and work from the UK, will I be eligible for Canadian Maternity? 

If they switch me to a UK contract, then I won't have been on that contract prior to getting pregnant and not eligible for UK Statutory Maternity Leave, which in itself is less than what we get as Canadians. 

Any advice would be greatly appreciated. 

Many Thanks,


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

I apologize for saying, this but I doubt and hope very much that you will not be eligible for Canadian maternity benefits.


----------



## Honeymum78 (Jan 24, 2013)

No need to apologize - we're all welcome to our opinions  

My only disagreement is that I have been paying into Canadian EI and CPP since I started working (had my first job at 15) up until now (early 30s). There is no reason, while still working for a Canadian company, and continuing to pay canadian taxes and EI contributions, I shouldn't be eligible while residing in the UK. My inquiry is on whether or not this is actually possible...


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Honeymum78 said:


> No need to apologize - we're all welcome to our opinions
> 
> My only disagreement is that I have been paying into Canadian EI and CPP since I started working (had my first job at 15) up until now (early 30s). There is no reason, while still working for a Canadian company, and continuing to pay canadian taxes and EI contributions, I shouldn't be eligible while residing in the UK. My inquiry is on whether or not this is actually possible...


Apparently you may be eligible. You should read
Employment Insurance Maternity and Parental Benefits


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

Employment Insurance and workers and residents outside Canada


----------

